# I drove a Tesla Model S



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

K-A said:


> Checked out another Tesla today and this one had much better fit/finish than the last one I saw. I guess you can therefore add "inconsistent" to my previous list. However, good news for me is that I now am warming up to the car a lot more, considering the details tell me a very big story.


I think what you're seeing there is the Tesla factory learning how to make cars. Each day/week/month there will be improvements. The Model S is very much an early adopter's car. While I wouldn't say it's a "prototype", it is still in a constant state of development. I like it for what it is and what it represents for future tech.

And again on the looks; completely subjective. I like the Model S up close and from a distance. I think most of BMW's designs in the past 10 years have looked bloated and flaccid.


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

OBS3SSION said:


> I think what you're seeing there is the Tesla factory learning how to make cars. Each day/week/month there will be improvements. The Model S is very much an early adopter's car. While I wouldn't say it's a "prototype", it is still in a constant state of development. I like it for what it is and what it represents for future tech.


This is true. It's what I was talking about with the salesman as well.

I just bought some TSLA stock after they reported results (should have bought it at $40 as initially planned but decided I wanted to see if their results were hype or solid, unfortunately stock has almost doubled since then).

The jury has been out, but I think they're the real deal within this industry. Either they won't be around in the future, or they will be huge, not much middle ground between there.

What I like about Tesla is an Apple-like mentality in how they're going their own way in revolutionizing a sector of American corporate culture, though obviously in the very beginning stages of it. And like Apple, they're proving in a particular sector that Americans don't only make junk, when those sectors were beforehand overrun with American companies that did make junk.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

You bought what? Buy the rumor, sell the news! We're above most analysts price target right now, I hope it holds for your sake. I had $60 strike calls, sold them this morning for a 500% return. That was fun. 


Anyway, I think it's an astounding car. Does it have some room to grow, of course, but it's a great car and I'd love one. Perhaps I'm biased being born and raised in the city where their plant is, but I've seen some incredible things from them. Had a contact at the plant that took me on a VIP tour of sorts, the kind that involved chatting with his buddies, walking across production lines, etc. It was amazing to watch, their plant is incredible. And yes, they are still figuring out how to mass produce vehicles. 

I do believe you'll see fit and finish issues improve as the workforce improves and learns. From what I saw, people there were much more diligent and interested in doing real work than they were when it was NUMMI. It helps that the workforce is now NON-Union. It's also much younger, so I think there is a learning curve in that regard as well. Give em time. :thumbup:


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Opinion will vary on the source, but the Model S just got the best ever score from Consumer Reports

http://money.cnn.com/2013/05/09/autos/tesla-model-s-consumer-reports/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

"Consumer Reports is calling the Tesla Model S the best car it has ever tested. The Model S, an all-electric plug-in car, earned a score of 99 out of a possible 100 in the magazine's tests.
The score would have been higher but for the fact that the all-electric car does need to stop and recharge during extremely long-distance drives."


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

E36 Phantom said:


> You bought what? Buy the rumor, sell the news! We're above most analysts price target right now, I hope it holds for your sake. I had $60 strike calls, sold them this morning for a 500% return. That was fun.
> 
> Anyway, I think it's an astounding car. Does it have some room to grow, of course, but it's a great car and I'd love one. Perhaps I'm biased being born and raised in the city where their plant is, but I've seen some incredible things from them. Had a contact at the plant that took me on a VIP tour of sorts, the kind that involved chatting with his buddies, walking across production lines, etc. It was amazing to watch, their plant is incredible. And yes, they are still figuring out how to mass produce vehicles.
> 
> I do believe you'll see fit and finish issues improve as the workforce improves and learns. From what I saw, people there were much more diligent and interested in doing real work than they were when it was NUMMI. It helps that the workforce is now NON-Union. It's also much younger, so I think there is a learning curve in that regard as well. Give em time. :thumbup:


Yup, my sell ordered triggered while I was sleeping and I sold just over $75 (which happened to be around the highest price of the day). I don't have the stomach for Options, and was feeling all good about my $6 per share score in a few hours of work! Lol. Good for you on that 500%. 

I'll probably re-buy if it pulls back a little bit. I think the future prospects for the company are strong, and I'm not even a huge "fanboy" of the car itself.


----------

